# Thursday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Late start with the tide up an extra foot higher than normal yielded a zero LGMouth. Tried some horny toads but it just was not working. Then 3 missed LGMouth and one missed snakehead on bath tub toy frogs and I was getting a little worried. Changed to Rico's and the LGMouth kept swinging at them and missing them.. think some are just plain bad hunters.. or they need glasses. Changed again bigger pop-r's and bam hook up. We got about 16 LGmouth one catfish and a white perch in less than two hours. They bit well past dark. 

























Tired and ready for sleep. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------

